# Bild aufteilen



## Flameee (17. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mit Photoshop 7 ein Bild erstellt, welches 80x60cm groß ist.
Dieses möchte ich nun mit meinem Drucker auf mehreren Din A4 Seiten ausdrucken. Muss ich das Bild jetzt manuell "zerstückeln" und schauen, dass alles irgendwie ausgedruckt wird, oder gibts da auch eine Funktion in Photoshop, die mir diese Arbeit abnimmt?

Gruß Flame


----------



## mogmog (17. November 2005)

Neien soweit ich weiß giebt es da keine Atomatierierung für
aber wenn du das dann wieder zusammen klebst sieht das doch immer e aus!!




Gieb lieber das Geld aus und lass es dir Drucken wird immer besser als mit einem normalen ink oder laser system......
zb. hier die nutze ich selber da bekomme ich eigendlich immer super ergebnisse und schnell sind die auch. hier 

grüße


----------



## Flameee (18. November 2005)

Ok, das wär ne Möglichkeit, aber leider drucken die nur bis zu 30x45.

Gruß


----------



## Ellie (18. November 2005)

Moin,

frag hier mal nach: http://www.stick-tec.de/

oder hier: http://www.47print.com

Oder einfach mal nach Digitaldruck Poster googlen. Vorsicht bei Copyshops, die haben oft keine Ahnung von Farbverbindlichkeit und da kommt Mist bei raus.

Zusammenklaben sieht wirklich immer blöde aus .

LG,
Ellie


----------



## mogmog (18. November 2005)

nein die drucken auch bis 110 x 330 und ein 60x80 können die auch drucken. kannst dir sogar die oberfleche aussuchen =) 

Ich habe mal ein bild auf leinen drucken lassen das ist echt gut im druck geworden.
wenn du dir die software von denen runterlädst kannst du dann auch die ganzen sonder formate anschauen was die machen.

grüße


----------

